# rattle in passenger front door pillar



## rudolf (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi guys i have 2017 nissan rogue 2.5 cvt,since a week ago i've noticed a rattle coming from the pasenger left front fender area,started looking and listening while shaking the car,it was coming from inside the passenger left front door pillar,i removed the inner side panel stuck my hand in there and noticed what felt like a small box dangling around,i felt some silicone on the back of it so it must have come loose frome somewhere inside there,my question now is,what is it and can i silicone it back? any feedback will help thanx


----------

